# New(ish) Crystal Red Shrimplets



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

After many seeing many CRS carrying eggs and not seeing any babies, I thought maybe the little ones weren't making it. A couple of weeks ago, I noticed some striped shrimplets in the tank. They weren't the cherries I was used to seeing. I have been horribly unsuccessful at getting any good pictures. These will have to do for now. Maybe some kind soul will lend me a camera and macro lens... _Many apologies in advance for my lack of um, being able to take a decent picture._

Here an adult CRS surrounded by three juvies. The top of the pic shows another female carrying some eggs around.









Here is a shot of the same egg-laden female followed closely by a tiny CRS.









Two pregnant females, another adult, and some babies walking around the driftwood.









Can you find Waldo? 









Again, sorry for the poor quality pictures. I'm using a cheap little Nikon L3.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm, I have no idea where my baby RCS shrimplets are. 

edit: Maybe it's my powerhead with pre-filter sponge. I should get sponge filters, huh?


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Nice! I hope to have the same success as you soon!

-Andrew


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Very nice Renee, thanks for sharing!

If you don't find some "kind soul" to let you borrow a camera I could always bring mine to your place one day. That assumes you don't get them moved before I can make it over


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Great success! Thanks


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Great looking shrimp!

Where did you aquire these beauties?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice shrimp! I found Waldo. He's on the left side in the middle. 

-John N.


----------

